# 17-Foot Burmese Python Caught In Okeechobee County -



## News Bot (Aug 2, 2009)

*Published:* 02-Aug-09 08:29 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* Pets & Animals

A Burmese python, that measured more than 17-feet, was captured and destroyed in Okeechobee County on Thursday. The male snake weighed 207 pounds and measured 26 inches in diameter.












*Read More...*


----------



## snake_boy (Aug 2, 2009)

where is Okeechobee County


----------



## Snowman (Aug 2, 2009)

snake_boy said:


> where is Okeechobee County


 
Around the corner from Oakee-doakee


----------



## Retic (Aug 2, 2009)

As it says in the story it's in Florida.


----------



## snake_boy (Aug 2, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Around the corner from Oakee-doakee


oh thought so. cheers


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 2, 2009)

what was there reason for killing it?


----------



## Retic (Aug 2, 2009)

It's an exotic unmanageable species.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 2, 2009)

i hope its cibling comes and eats the bloke that killed it we invade there land not the other way around


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 2, 2009)

They are a pest there bryon, it's doing the invading, like a really big cane toad

Thought there would be some incentive there to hunt them for their skins. Would solve a few problems.


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 2, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> They are a pest there bryon, it's doing the invading, like a really big cane toad
> 
> Thought there would be some incentive there to hunt them for their skins. Would solve a few problems.


 may be a pest mate but i still believe they were here before us


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 2, 2009)

Not in Florida they werent 

But you are right they are no where near as invasive as humans.


----------



## jacorin (Aug 2, 2009)

is that around the corner from the 

Oakey fenoakey swamp????


----------



## Jackrabbit (Aug 2, 2009)

junglepython2 said:


> They are a pest there bryon, it's doing the invading, like a really big cane toad
> 
> Thought there would be some incentive there to hunt them for their skins. Would solve a few problems.


 
good reason for not allowing exotics into the country.


----------

